# Laptop Helligkeit höher stellen über 100% (Keine FN Tasten!)



## xexecutor (23. April 2016)

*Laptop Helligkeit höher stellen über 100% (Keine FN Tasten!)*

Hallo Zusammen,

derzeit schlage ich mit einem Problem rum welches ich einfach nicht gelöst bekomme.

Ich möchte gerne die Helligkeit meines Laptops höher stellen. Ich habe nun mit den FN Tasten / Windows 10 Einstellungen alles bis zum Anschlag aufgedreht.

In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung (Laptop) habe ich leider nicht die Option die Helligkeit höher zu regeln. Bei meinem Desktop PC gibt es die Option in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung allerdings und dort kann ich die Helligkeit quasi unendlich hochdrehen. Das ist schon merkwürdig warum das beim Laptop nicht geht...bzw. gar keine Option verfügbar ist.

Gibt es da irgendwelche Programme um die Helligkeit noch höher zu setzen ? Oder einen Nvidia Laptop Treiber womit ich auch auf die Option "Desktop-Farbeinstellungen anpassen" rankomme ?

Grüße


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (23. April 2016)

*AW: Laptop Helligkeit höher stellen über 100% (Keine FN Tasten!)*

Wenn es ein Gerät mit Nvidia Optimus ist, kannst du eventuell noch einmal in den Einstellungen von der Intel Grafikkarte rumspielen, die ist für die eigentliche Bildausgabe bei solchen Geräten zuständig. Die NVIDIA rendert einfach nur das Bild und gibt die Daten weiter.


----------



## xexecutor (23. April 2016)

*AW: Laptop Helligkeit höher stellen über 100% (Keine FN Tasten!)*

Jo das ist ein Laptop mit HD Intel + GTX960m als Dedizierte Karte

Schau ich mir mal an. Danke für den Tipp!
Grüße


----------



## Icephoen1x (24. April 2016)

*AW: Laptop Helligkeit höher stellen über 100% (Keine FN Tasten!)*

Ich glaube du verwechselst die Helligkeit mit den Gamma Einstellungen. Wenn die Gamma Einstellung erhöht wird, dann sieht das Bild heller aus, da es sich ins weiße verschiebt. Die Helligkeit selbst ist das was du mit den FN Tasten verstellst, und die ist natürlich begrenzt. Die Lampe kann halt nicht mehr als eine bestimmte Helligkeit, da sie sonst durchbrennt. Deswegen würde ich empfehlen du schaust mal ob du irgendwo Gamma Einstellungen anpassen kannst.


----------

